# Sfx Scam



## icydog (Mar 9, 2006)

Scammed By Sfx!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After Deposit Sfx Scam What A Horrible Company To Do Business With! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SFX has my presidential week but will not believe it is a full one brm since some clerk over at RHC said there isn't privacy for four. i can't get a phone number for sfx and this is driving me nuts. Why would i persist like this if it wasn't a fact. i stayed in the same suite in November so i know what i am talking about! *i have a broken arm so this is doubly frustrating since typing with one hand is impossible! I AM SORRY FOR THE SPELLING AND GRAMMITICAL MISTAKES* i got a note this morning from rhc confirming that a presidntial is a one or two bdrm and i know even that will do no good. i feel like i have been scammed by this exchange company since they have 
1. been unable to return the week to me since someone aleady took it 
2. not extended reasonable exchanges
3. my so called bonus week is rapidly running out of time
4. will not call me, or give me a person i can call, to straighten this mistake out inspite of over 10 emails pleading with them to do so 
5. the won't call the resort and check with them
6. they absolutely HAVE NO RESOLUTION PROCESS
7.THEY FLAT OUT DISBELEIVE ME WHICH IS NOT ONLY DISCONERTING BUT HURTFUL TO MY REPUTATION AND PRIDE. I ONLY USED THEM AFTER YOUR PRAISE AND THEREFORE I AM APPALLED AT THEIR LAK OF CONCERN FOR ME AS A MEMBER. I KNOW YOU WORK FOR THEM MARK BUT REPEATED REQUESTS TO YOU FOR A PHONE CALL HAVE BEEN IGNORED.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 9, 2006)

icydog said:
			
		

> Scammed By Sfx!!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I think the problem is with your resort not with SFX. If your resort says there isnt privacy for 4 then it isnt SFX who is creating the problem. SFX cant confirm your 1 bedroom deposit if your resort doesnt concur with your description.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry about the problem (and the broken arm!), Marylyn.

www.timeshareforums.com  has an "Ask SFX" forum, and a SFX rep posts there regularly.  Maybe that is one way to contact SFX?


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 9, 2006)

From my dealings with Mark, if you send him the information that he requested, he or one of his people will check into it and get back to you.  

I also, think you need to get ahold of your resort and confirm what they told SFX.  

PS.  I belong to RCI, II and SFX and none of them takes my word on my deposits, they always gets back to the resort, to confirm the dates, size of unit and if the maintenance fees, etc. are current.


----------



## icydog (Mar 9, 2006)

*Sfx Still Won't Help*

The resort was booked through Royal holiday club and they are notorious for bad information and bad bookeeping.  i begged sfx to call 2 Hyde Park in London to check the facts and i said i would pay for the call but they just will not do it.  
i received an email this morning from rhc that said a presidential unit is a one or two bdrm *by definition* but i am worried, with just cause, that they still will not believe it.  i think sfx made a mistake by giving someone a full one bdrm at 2 hyde park square in exchange for a studio.  the week begins in April and that family will be pleasantly surprised when they see the gorgeous one bdrm they got for their studio!


----------



## eal (Mar 9, 2006)

*private message*

I sent you a pm - hope it helps


----------



## Patricia (Mar 9, 2006)

*could the Manager at RHC send a fax to SFX?*

Hello:

So sorry to hear about your problems.

Although it does sound like the clerk at RHC made an errror; and unfortunately,
you are paying the price for her mistake.

Could you send an email to the Manager/Supervisor at RHC and explain
your situation.  You could then ask the Manager to fax or email the correct
information to SFX.   That should clear up your problem.

Also, you can pay an additional fee to SFX and do an UPGRADE ....
we did this several years ago when we used SFX to trade into   Dolphins Cove
in Anaheim, cause we were going to Disneyland.

At the time, we owned a one bedroom unit; but wanted a 2 bedroom.

So, we paid approx $199.00 and got a great 2 bedroom unit.

Good luck
Patricia


----------



## icydog (Mar 9, 2006)

Rhc Is Incompetent To Do Anything Like You Described.  Anyone Who Owns With This Club Will Attest To Their Sloppy Business Practices.

As Far As Paying For An Upgrade--why Should I?  I Deposited A Platinum Season London Week. What Would I Upgrade Into? A Three Bdrm? A One Bdrm In London Is Equal To A Two Bdrm In The Usa.

Thank You For Your Advice Though, I Appreciate Your Answering Me.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 9, 2006)

Marylyn


If RHC gives bad info, how is that SFX's fault?

Who cares if the exchanger gets a 1bd.. if they are expecting a studio? SFX accepts very few studios. I'd be pretty surprised if the other party traded a studio into your 1bd. SFX only accepts studios in limited areas.. Typically large cities that have very few timeshares. London, NY, SF, San Diego. 

No exchange companies will return your week to you after you deposit it, if its been assigned to another member. 

You knew the bonus week was good for a year, when you signed up.. its not SFX's fault that you are probably requesting a specific week in a prime location, during prime time. 

When I get prime So Cal coastal units in RCI.. If I don't search 20-24 months out.. I never get anything.. when did you start your search? 

I know you have posted in the past that you are frustrated that you can't search SFX for availibility online.. Didn't you know this before you deposited your week?

So if SFX gets it all straightened out and says "Ok icydog, you are right it's a 1bd" . Then what? You'll still have your exchange week and your bonus week. You probably have top trading power by depositing London. So it realy doesnt matter.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 9, 2006)

icydog said:
			
		

> As Far As Paying For An Upgrade--why Should I?  I Deposited A Platinum Season London Week. What Would I Upgrade Into? A Three Bdrm? A One Bdrm In London Is Equal To A Two Bdrm In The Usa.



You should pay because thats what you agree to do when you signed up for your SFX membership. Do you have a platinum membership with SFX? If you do, you get free upgrades. 

RHC is so incompetent, I would sell if I had to deal with a club like that. Maybe you should consider buying where you want to go, if exchanging is going to cause you this much stress.


----------



## icydog (Mar 9, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Marylyn
> 
> So everyone is moronic.. SFX.. RHC .. nobody knows what they are doing or how to run their business and everyone is out to get you?
> 
> .




I waited several months, since november 15th, hoping  sfx would straighten this out.  They chose to ignore me! Ask anyone about RHC's business practices.  They have great resorts but their staff and bookkeeping are not great. i really thought from your recommendation sfx was top drawer! 





			
				CaliDave said:
			
		

> Who cares if the exchanger gets a 1bd.. if they are expecting a studio? SFX accepts very few studios. I'd be pretty surprised if the other party traded a studio into your 1bd. SFX only accepts studios in limited areas.. Typically large cities that have very few timeshares. London, NY, SF, San Diego.
> 
> .


  Sfx acepted this one bdrm, I think with the assumption it was a studio and they could not be dissuaded that it was not. 

My timeshare is in London at the end of April-Primetime! My contract with RHC states a Presidential unit is a one or two bdrm. I *know* the other exchnger will get a one bdrm,I called London and checked! he probably exchanged a one bdrm somewhere to my one bdrm in London. I was told initially by Cory @ sfx that a primetime London one bdrm would get me primetime 2 bdrms at sfx.  How am i at fault?



			
				CaliDave said:
			
		

> Marylyn
> 
> So if SFX gets it all straightened out and says "Ok icydog, you are right it's a 1bd" . Then what? You'll still have your exchange week and your bonus week. You probably have top trading power by depositing London. So it realy doesnt matter.



Nope it does matter *a lot*.  sfx told me in no uncertain terms that i was requestng resorts that had higher trading value than a studio.  since i really deposited a one bdrm how do you think i'd feel?  i felt unheard and frustrated and even  with the best evidence they wouldn't respond.  do you have an axe to grind-- do you work for sfx?


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 9, 2006)

icydog said:
			
		

> Nope it does matter *a lot*.  sfx told me in no uncertain terms that i was requestng resorts that had higher trading value than a studio.  since i really deposited a one bdrm how do you think i'd feel?  i felt unheard and frustrated and even  with the best evidence they wouldn't respond.  do you have an axe to grind-- do you work for sfx?



That surprises me. From everything I have heard from SFX.. trading power is not a huge issue. Since they only accept the top resorts in prime time.
Maybe you should have posted on TS4M's when you first had a problem, instead of letting it turn into a huge issue.


----------



## icydog (Mar 9, 2006)

I Should Have, But I Thought This Would Be Resolved By Sfx, But
I Was Wrong! 

I Don't Make Claims Like This W/o Provocation And W/o Giving Them Time To Fix Things. I Gave Sfx More Than Adequate Time, And Over 20 Emails, Before I Went Public.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 9, 2006)

icydog said:
			
		

> I Should Have, But I Thought This Would Be Resolved By Sfx, But
> I Was Wrong!
> 
> I Don't Make Claims Like This W/o Provocation And W/o Giving Them Time To Fix Things. I Gave Sfx More Than Adequate Time, And Over 20 Emails, Before I Went Public.


So, did you send Mark (at SFX) the info he (twice) requested that you provide him on the TS4Ms thread, so that he could investigate?


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 9, 2006)

Maybe RHC is the one to blame.. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20190


----------



## Dave M (Mar 9, 2006)

I have deleted several messages or parts of messages in this thread, all of which consituted personal attacks. 

For several reasons, I am closing this thread. I have communicated with the OP regarding the closing.

Dave M
BBS Administrator


----------

